# First squirrel with a slingshot



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Got this big male with a neck shot with a egg weight for fishing hit em right in the arteries blood was spewing out of the ears instant kill but no external damage on that neck shot but an instant kill hmmmmm


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunner, nice shooting

What tubes, what weight egg weight and what distance ?

I'm assuming 1842 and 1/2oz weights ?

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

wll said:


> Gunner, nice shooting
> 
> What tubes, what weight egg weight and what distance ?
> 
> ...


Its 1/4 a think its in one picture on the table looks like a flea well theres 2 of em

Yes looped 1842


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How far and what tubes ?

Its 1/4 a think its in one picture on the table looks like a flea well theres 2 of em

Gunner, nice shooting

What tubes, what weight egg weight and what distance ?

I'm assuming 1842 and 1/2oz weights ?

wll

If you are using 1/4oz egg weight at ~113gr ea and 1842 tubes and have a static length of ~7" and a draw of 36" and have a good active release you are probably getting 240ish fps and a good 10fpE at the start ... just so you know ;- )


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

1842 bout 10-12m


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Im not one for numbers they give me headaches


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Gunnar said:


> 1842 bout 10-12m


Perfect, those 1842 tubes will send that weight ammo at a very good clip as I posted above. I'm sure the blunt trauma of that wide side egg weight hitting him broke all kinds of stuff inside.

If he was hit with the pointed end it probably would have penetrated.

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Most likely


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like a fine supper to me! Excellent head shot...THWACK! ..didn't feel a thing. Nice you used something other than a round ball in a way to promote experimentation...cylindrical ammo such as oval weights sure feel good in the pouch and sort of self orient.

I remember as a boy my first squirrel (taken with a 20 ga Stevens single shot breakdown) and how accomplished I felt. Dad gave me some attaboys, we always hunted together...an excellent and patient dad. When I left home the tail was still tacked ot the rafters in the basement...I guess whomever bought the house when mom moved to FL, inherited my museum of squirrel tails...fox and greys.

Anyway, brings back mems of my childhood game bags. If more dads took their sons hunting it may be a better world, eh?

Just an idear on cookin' 'em:

Mom used to fry 'em in bacon grease with bacon too... first rinsed in beer, dredged in a mix of flour, salt 'n pepper and corn meal to make the outside a little crunchy. Ummmmmmmmmmmm good eatin'. It could have been a most dreadful tasting rodent however and I would have loved it, for my first squirrel was double delicious psychologically.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice shooting! If its a old boar you might want to make dumplings or noodles. The old ones don't fry up well.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Good shooting! All I've bagged so far is a few cans. ;-)


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Gonna have what we call here " Missouri bush meat". Good job, and tip of the cap to you, sir, on your choice of catty. I have the same one and it never disappoints. I'm currently in the market for a SPS model but have to decide between it and a pair of shoes I've been flirting with. What's a girl to do?


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice shooting man.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

emreed11 said:


> Gonna have what we call here " Missouri bush meat". Good job, and tip of the cap to you, sir, on your choice of catty. I have the same one and it never disappoints. I'm currently in the market for a SPS model but have to decide between it and a pair of shoes I've been flirting with. What's a girl to do?


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Missouri bush meat? That's a interesting term. How do you prepare your bush meat?


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I've never prepared it myself just heard it through the grapevine. There's a fella by the handle "St. Clair County" on TheSlingShotForum and he might be here under a different name. I know he hunts and cooks them up. Maybe you can track him down and ask. Also, check out his youtube channel using the same name. Guy's the best natural shot hunting squirrels I've ever seen. He's a native Missourian like me, so he'll be kind enough to offer up some tips I'm sure


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! Just like getting smacked with a baseball bat ... blunt trauma.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

